# anyone keep scorpions



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

im thinking of getting one..i cant stand spiders and i hate snakes but i love sorpions..wierd..lol..

anyways my max tank id wana use would be 20-30g..any tips or any links you guys know that would help me set up a right type tank..also whats the best kind of scorpions to keep..i just want 1 in the tank.i really like the first 2 pics..

http://www.swiftinverts.com/scorps.htm


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

The yellow scorpion you posted looks like an A. australis (sp?) or commmonly called the "Yellow Fat-Tailed Scorpion". It is not for beginners. It is a hot species of scorpion. DO NOT GET THIS SPECIES.

The first pic you posted looks like a P. imperator or commonly called the Emperor Scorpion. Their venom is not very potent, but their claws can pinch hard. A 10 gallon will house 2-3 individuals. Make sure you have enough hiding spaces. Keep the temp around 85 degrees F and the humidity needs to be around 70%-75%. They'll eat crickets, mealworms, or pinkies. They also like to burrow, so Eco-Earth or Jungle Mix will work great for them.

The last pic you posted looks like H. spinifer, but I'm not exactly sure. They're care is simmilar to the Emperor Scorpion.

Personally I would recommend a Hadrurus arizonesis or "Desert Hairy." They get large (around 8" max) and their sting is not very potent. They sting their prey almost exclusively. They should be housed alone because they are very aggressive towards everything.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea, The African Fattailed Scorpion in the middle 
could kill you if you get stung.

I got a huge lecture from everybody here when I said
that I wanted to get one.

If you have never owend a scorpion before
get an Emperor to start with.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i've got an emperor in a 10g by himself he wont let me take him out of his tank and for this reason i consider him extremely boring i wouldnt waste your time mine is a mean ass mofo but he still wont eat infront of me.....


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

FormulatedFire said:


> i've got an emperor in a 10g by himself he wont let me take him out of his tank and for this reason i consider him extremely boring i wouldnt waste your time mine is a mean ass mofo but he still wont eat infront of me.....
> [snapback]1143978[/snapback]​


Why do you want to take it out of it's cage? Scorpions shouldn't be handled unless neccessary.

And if you decide to get the Fat-Tail Scorpion, make sure you show it the upmost respect. Always know where it is at in the tank before you stick your hand in there. Use black sand also as it will be easier to see the yellow scorp. If you have to clean out the cage, use long padded tongs to pick up th scorpion. Make sure you get pick it up by the tail so it can't sting you.

But again, I'd recommend the Desert Hairy Scorpion. Easier to take care of than an Emperor.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Scorpions are crzy I personally love them my friend got one last summer and it came with babies on the back he wanted a fat tail but it was mislabeled but still it was coool it died from wounds so he dried it up and still has it here are some pics


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I would probably get a fat tail or a death stalker most deadlist of them all.lol NOT FOR BEGINERS


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

man i had an emp scorpion. they are badass. actually man i might get another one now that i think about it. anyways, they are cool, very amusing.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

o yeah, if you do get one, make sure that you have a lid on your aqaurium cause they will crawl up the wire from your heatlamp and get out.


----------

